# Fallout 3.



## Magikian (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok, now that it's been out for a while, and people have had a chance to get over the hype/play it even though it's not like the past 2, what does everyone think of it?

I personally think its a good game, a great time-killer.

As to what I think of it against the way the other two are made, I still have to play the other two a little more... I have them, but I've only played them once each.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 16, 2009)

I thought it was an ok game. It personally isn't my cup of tea but it was unique enough to keep me playing (well I haven't beaten it yet and don't really plan on doing so). It's definately not what it was hyped to be. I prefer S.T.A.L.K.E.R over it though.


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Jan 17, 2009)

Its ok but the ending and story kinda falls out flat. I've kinda killed it for me since I just had to replay it AGAIN to trophy whore...which is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Riptor (Jan 17, 2009)

I personally thought it was great. But, I'd like to point out that this is less like an RPG, and more like an FPS with RPG elements. Also, VATS, when used correctly, can be very, very overpowered. But it's a good game, and I enjoyed it a lot more than I did Oblivion.


----------



## Mr. Goblet (Jan 17, 2009)

It's fun and I can waste a lot of time on it. That's a golden game for me.

I can just explore all day in that game, find new stuff, use VATS using the most powerful weapons on the weakest of enemies, listen to Three Dog repeating his same friggin' lines every time.

"Looks like we got some, dada dah duum, bit of news!"
"You know that cat from Vault 101?"
"Hello there, children! This is Three Dog! AWWOOOO!"

Actually, I could probably so without the radio if there hadn't had more diverse introductory and dismissing lines for Three Dog. Also, more songs. I've also had enough of, "He's hackin', whackin', and smackin'," or whatever the hell that song is saying.

Oh wait, FO3 isn't about the radio.


----------



## Monoth (Jan 17, 2009)

Played it some... Not A++++++ but I enjoy. :3


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 17, 2009)

Meh, Fallout 3:

Good sides:

* Fucking amazing environmental art direction. Retrofuturistic Washington DC? <3
* T-4x Power Armor, it grew on me, especially after Ausir pointed out that the armour in Van Buren wasn't the T-45d
* Some clothing/armour design (especially Enclave's officer uniforms and Autumn's trenchcoat)
* Atmosphere in downtown DC (long as you forget that it's supposed to be 200 years after the war)
* Museum of Technology and backstory within
* Outcasts
* Protectron, Sentry Bot and Mr. Handy II
* Rivet City
* Chinese presence in mainland America
* Car design (long as you forget they're supposed to be atomic cars)
* Deathclaws

Bad sides:

* Godawful plot
* Pathetic writing, especially the [Intelligence] responses. Or rather, [Captain Obvious] responses
* Bad quest design 
* Horrible NPCs
* Brotherhood of Steel on the East Coast
* World feels more like 2097 not 2277
* World that feels more like an amusement park not a living gameworld
* Incoherent world
* Lack of choices and consequences
* EXPLODO-CARS
* Fatman
* Supermutants
* Butchered SPECIAL
* Bullet-time, err, VATS

And now, having picked up Mass Effect, I see just how godawful Bethesda's writing and plot is.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 17, 2009)

At least Fallout 3 didn't have to suffer from the voice acting of the male Shepard >_>;


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 17, 2009)

Male Shepard's voice is good. Not perfect, but good.

That's more than I can say about Fallout 3, though. Bad writing and voice acting across the board. Well, almost, there are some decent voices there. Autumn for example, or McDowell.


----------



## Marty (Jan 17, 2009)

I was able to look past the godawful ending and just had a blast wandering around enjoying the wastelands. This was probably the most entertaining single player game I've played on the 360 yet. 

Plus the DLC missions will be hitting soon, so that'll increase the replay value a little.


----------



## Sammy Otter (Jan 17, 2009)

I liked a lot of the game actually, I've only played bits and pieces of it (my friend owns it not me) but the parts I played were fun. 

The only major problem I have is how long the missions/quests whatever you want to call them take. I mean, the only real things that I've done have been the beginning when you detonate the bomb at megaton, and that took me a good 30 minutes it shouldn't have taken me, plus it took me like an hour just to find the guy's room =/. Then there was the mission where your dad dies, the one where you have to go to the purifier and activate it and stuff, the first part was annoying because you had to go inside and kill anything that you hadn't killed, which took forever because you couldn't find anything, then there was the going around and fixing everything which took even long because of all the stupid load times, I mean seriously, they couldn't have made the whole building one area??

Besides the long ass wait and missions, the game was really fun, you can pretty much do whatever you want. I hope to get it myself if I ever get an xbox, but def not follow the storyline.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 17, 2009)

You die and you can't continue playing in the end.

Just saved you 30 hours of bullshit. You'll thank me later.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 17, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> You die and you can't continue playing in the end.
> 
> Just saved you 30 hours of bullshit. You'll thank me later.



Nice way to spoil the ending for some people that like the game asshole.

Anyway I think the game was fun and the story wasn't too bad. It wasn't great but it was alright. Most people seem to ignore the side quests. Thats where the game truely lies. Over all its worth playing to me


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 17, 2009)

i played it once i liked it alot, i would however like to play it again.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 17, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> Nice way to spoil the ending for some people that like the game asshole.



Whatever. They're going to hate the ending anyways. At least, this way they know to experience all the sidequests before finishing the game.
Also, the game is shitty and humorless. And put through a sepia filter and then pissed on. The gameplay is pretty mediocre.

There are a massive amount of issues. Suffice the say, the game is bad.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 17, 2009)

> Male Shepard's voice is good. Not perfect, but good.


Compared to most of the other voices in the game it was pretty sad, especially if you played Female first.


----------



## Talosar (Jan 17, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Meh, Fallout 3:
> And now, having picked up Mass Effect, I see just how godawful Bethesda's writing and plot is.



Mass Effect is Bioware's, isn't it? I haven't played it, but that's mostly because I stopped playing Bioware games when I realised that all the annoying plot cliches were carried out over every single title (and the gameplay generally wasn't compelling enough to keep me interested).

I really liked Fallout 3, and was thoroughly addicted to it until I reached near the end of the main quest, at which point it just seemed to fall flat for me. I still think it's quite a good game, but there are things that I think Fallout 1 and 2 did much better.

It's very cool to explore a nuclear wasteland in first-person 3D, though. But with that said, am I the only one who thinks it's far too busy, what with the mass of rocks and rubble? I know the game is set in a ruined city and its outlying areas, but it didn't seem wastey enough to me.

The SPECIAL system is definitely butchered, but I actually found VATS quite compelling. Maybe it was the nostalgia-inducing sound effects.


----------



## Nakhi (Jan 17, 2009)

I played it little bit on the computer and Xbox. I liked the game because I enjoy Bethesda's games. I thought of it as Oblivion with guns. The plot sucked, but the gameplay is good enough to keep playing. If I had to vote on it I'd give it a 7/10 because I have seen better.


----------



## ceacar99 (Jan 17, 2009)

well... 

i had fun with it, i shot things and other then the stupid vats "i win button" it felt nice. even the failures in cruddy weapons were semi realistic.... then as i got into the game the problems started showing more and more.

like the fact that a character wielding a power fist will in fact when geared fro that weapon do more damage then a minigun character. complete bullshit. the dialogue system was horrible too, didnt really matter your stats(having a high int might just allow you to skip a few blocks of text) and you didnt have really much in the way of character development through conversations. it was just slightly dressed up oblivion question and answer time..... from allowing you to be a COMPLETELY over the top raider that revels in blood but is somehow completely unable to bring himself to kill children to the horrible game ending it just felt like a piece of crap that they scrapped together with zombie parts from oblivion....

traditional fallout fans consider it an abomination and the worst thing that has happened to the series since the last console geared fuck up "fallout: brotherhood of steel"(not to be confused with "fallout tactics: brotherhood of steel").

we remember the old games that while had great combat were about ROLE PLAYING. where character's stats actually mattered if they wanted to do something(honestly fallout 3, you can beat the game using any weapon even if your character isnt skilled in it....). 90% of fallout 1 and 2 was actually spent talking to people, exploring relationships and options. higher int characters could think of more to say and might just be able to get ahead because of it. we remember true honest comedy(where fallout 3's only good moments were the annoying chick from megaton surviving the bomb and harold winding up getting more infused with his tree until getting rooted in place) and a story worth playing. hell even your actions in gmae actually making a difference. like what happens to the den in fallout 2 if you kill the slavers in the guild and so on. but in 3 no matter what you do it doesn't really matter, even if you make the harold tree grow faster so the whole wasteland will turn green again but nope doesnt matter.....


----------



## Mr. Goblet (Jan 18, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> You die and you can't continue playing in the end.
> 
> Just saved you 30 hours of bullshit. You'll thank me later.


I don't care what game it is or what ending it has. Don't make yourself out to be a saint for "saving us 30 hours of bullshit" just because you have different taste in storylines. 

For instance, did you know that different people that aren't you like different things and may actually favor that ending and therefore would NOT like to know it? And even if they didn't, let us have our fun.


----------



## wolfmagik (Jan 18, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> You die and you can't continue playing in the end.
> 
> Just saved you 30 hours of bullshit. You'll thank me later.



*****SPOILERS BELOW*****

You can actually send Lyons in and you survive, able to continue exploring the wasteland.

*****SPOILERS ABOVE*****


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 18, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> Nice way to spoil the ending for some people that like the game asshole.



No, I'm saving you, so you don't end up like me - pumping in hours into the damn game to make sure I'm ready for what was sure to be a final battle, only to die of radiation in the end. EVEN WITH having enough Rad-X and Rad-Away to fucking stop a nuke in mid air and even wearing a radiation resistant suit, _I DIED OF RADIATION._

WHY THE *FUCK*



> I don't care what game it is or what ending it has. Don't make yourself out to be a saint for "saving us 30 hours of bullshit" just because you have different taste in storylines.



No, that's bullshit. Anyone who has fun playing an OPEN-END FREE ROAMING game for 30+ hours is *NOT* going to enjoy being told their character dies no matter what they do and the game ends fuck off you lose go play all over again.



> You can actually send Lyons in and you survive, able to continue exploring the wasteland.



Yeah, but I'm pretty sure you can't keep playing after that anyway. The ending changes, yes, but you still can't _play._


----------



## scarei_crow (Jan 18, 2009)

fallout 3 is a game, you shoot things with guns and talk to people sometimes, there are quests to complete that offer short stories. the objective of the game is to complete the main quest and to level up your character. there are mutants in the game, most are very bad and you must kill before you are killed by them.
in short, fallout 3 is a game


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 18, 2009)

Talosar said:


> Mass Effect is Bioware's, isn't it? I haven't played it, but that's mostly because I stopped playing Bioware games when I realised that all the annoying plot cliches were carried out over every single title (and the gameplay generally wasn't compelling enough to keep me interested).



The writing is good and the story interesting. True, they do the "epic save the universe" storyline in every title, but they do it _good_.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 18, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> No, I'm saving you, so you don't end up like me - pumping in hours into the damn game to make sure I'm ready for what was sure to be a final battle, only to die of radiation in the end. EVEN WITH having enough Rad-X and Rad-Away to fucking stop a nuke in mid air and even wearing a radiation resistant suit, _I DIED OF RADIATION._
> 
> WHY THE *FUCK*
> 
> ...


First off you didn't save me shit. I played through the whole damn game and finished it in under 30 hours. Yes I can understand the gay ass ending with you having to die in the end because I had more than enough Rad-X and Radaway. Thats just the way the story was ment to end. I don't see why people bitch. Its not like they are going to "change" it because someone didn't like it.
Also just because you didn't enjoy the open ended gameplay doesn't mean that others don't. Now grow the fuck the up and learn there are many types of gamers in this world. If you can't accpet that fact then go else where.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 18, 2009)

Open ended gameplay? More like "sandbox to play pretend in", since none of your actions actually matter in the game, although you can always pretend that they do.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 18, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> First off you didn't save me shit. I played through the whole damn game and finished it in under 30 hours. Yes I can understand the gay ass ending with you having to die in the end because I had more than enough Rad-X and Radaway. Thats just the way the story was ment to end. I don't see why people bitch. Its not like they are going to "change" it because someone didn't like it.
> Also just because you didn't enjoy the open ended gameplay doesn't mean that others don't. Now grow the fuck the up and learn there are many types of gamers in this world. If you can't accpet that fact then go else where.



*NERD RRRRRRAAAAGGGGGGEEEEE*

Anyway, uh, yeah, they are changing it, smart guy. They're releasing a DLC that will let you play past the end, so, if you're going to start blowing off claims in the middle of being pissy, at least make sure you're actually right.

And where did I say I didn't like the open ended gameplay? I fucking loved it - I pointed it out because it's advertised as OPEN ENDED BUT IT _ISN'T _because the _END ISN'T OPEN._

Stop being a dick.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 18, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> *NERD RRRRRRAAAAGGGGGGEEEEE*
> 
> Anyway, uh, yeah, they are changing it, smart guy. They're releasing a DLC that will let you play past the end, so, if you're going to start blowing off claims in the middle of being pissy, at least make sure you're actually right.
> 
> ...



Well the first of the DLC I think you have to do it before you beat the game. I don't know I haven't fully read up on that expansion of the game. I do know that there is one that is one coming out sometime is February or March that is extending past the end of the main story. Only problem is that Bethseda is taking thier sweet time getting on the Market place. The Operation one has really nothing to do with the main story. I think that one is for just a little fun


----------



## ceacar99 (Jan 18, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Open ended gameplay? More like "sandbox to play pretend in", since none of your actions actually matter in the game, although you can always pretend that they do.



sooooo completely annoyingly true..... *starts up fallout 2 and begins playing* at least the classics are still good....


----------



## Mr. Goblet (Jan 19, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> No, that's bullshit. Anyone who has fun playing an OPEN-END FREE ROAMING game for 30+ hours is *NOT* going to enjoy being told their character dies no matter what they do and the game ends fuck off you lose go play all over again_._


You do not speak for every single person that has ever played Fallout 3.


----------



## ceacar99 (Jan 20, 2009)

um.... might i point out that the ORIGINAL fallout ended with the main plot.... i mean you could kill the overseer out of spite(or automatically do it if your evil enough) but after that it was over if i remember right.... its been over a year since i beat it but yknow i think thats how it went down, lol.

fallout 2's whole sorta dump you on the docks after savin the world thing and allowing you to continue to play the game was sort of a bonus. a rather crappy lame one considering that by then your all powerful and there is likely not much left to do but it was there.


----------



## Loarx12 (Jan 21, 2009)

i dont know yes there were some things about it that were a kick in the pants (I.E 20 lvls) but there were some things that i liked, being able to explore a nuclur devistated area was some what fun, and the wasteland just looked so beatuiful when you were exploring it, the buildings would always look diffrent in the dust and the light, i spent alot of time just exploring the waste land and looking around, the main quest wasnt really that good (since you couldnt continue with your guy you HAD to start over) it is a game that looks good, the combat is a little more towards VATS... but the terrain just fits the fallout style.


----------



## ceacar99 (Jan 21, 2009)

really some things kicked ass.... but bethesda in turning fallout 3 into a shooter COMPLETELY ruined all the rpg elements in the game. trust me friend, level 20 max doesnt matter much because other then your hp the impact of your characters stats is minimal.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 21, 2009)

Attorney at Lawl is right, even if you send in Lyons, the game still ends.  Probably one of the worst endings to a game I've ever seen.  And since now PS3 has accomplishments in the form of trophies, it pisses me off I can't go back and complete a side quest without starting a new game.

OTHER THAN THAT, I think it's a pretty good game.  I wouldn't say I wasted my money because the plot serves its purpose and the side quests are decent.  Voice acting is done well, though I wanted more Liam Neisen (sp?) parts in that script.  

> but bethesda in turning fallout 3 into a shooter COMPLETELY ruined all the rpg elements in the game

As a gamer who knows his shooters, I can confidently say that Bethesda has not even come close to making this game a shooter.  There are guns, but just because Dante uses guns in Devil May Cry, does that make that game a shooter?  This game does not respond well to what shooters usually allow you to do, i.e. strafe or take cover.  V.A.T.S is a decent system, IMO, because it does offer some instant kills, but it's not always guaranteed to kill someone or even hit them for that matter.  Shooting traditionally is challenging and it takes some strategy as to when you go in like that because if you just run into a group of Raiders with your AK and start firing at people you'll be dead in seconds.  The game does have some elements to a shooter, I will give you that, but no shooter has you interact with NPCs and have certain RPG game systems like Fallout 3 does.  It's a nice venture into combining the two genres and I hope that an eventual Fallout 4 could continue this kind of gameplay.

So is it a must buy?  No, I don't think so.  But it's definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 21, 2009)

my brother bought it! yey i be happy now. ^_^


----------

